# awkward butt moving?



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

This may sound weird but Zazu does this thing when I take him out of his cage he tuck his butt in and out..is that bad or is that just some weird habit..?:lol:


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

He likes to twerk. Mine does the same thing. 

I really don't have any idea what it is. I think that he may just be constipated but I don't know.

~Paige~


----------



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

haha thank you! Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He's masturbating. Very common, some hogs just hide it better than others...


----------



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

oh okay will he eventually stop or is it just an on and off thing


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Some males do it all the time and are very obvious about it, some rarely do it and are very discrete about it. Your hedgehog could be one or the other, or could fall somewhere in between.


----------



## baby_hedgie (Aug 25, 2016)

Ok good to know!


----------



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm so glad someone brought this up, my hedgehog does the same thing but I didn't know how to describe it! It looks like he's about to poop, so I normally end up picking him up quick to move him from my carpet- now I feel kinda bad that I interrupted him from his happy time! :lol:


----------

